# Burris Fullfield E1



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I am looking at the 6.5-20 and wondering if anyone has experiance with one. I used to have a slew of Fullfield 2s in 3-9 but no longer do. Wondering if it will hold a zero on magnums.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've never had a Burris go bad on me. I know others have, but I've had them on calibers from 300Mag down to rimfires and never had an issue. Are you looking for a long range scope ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Burris has a forever guarantee on all of its products and has a reliable product service center that aims to please. I wouldn't hesitate on pulling the trigger on one.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm not trying to shoot 2000 yards by any stretch of the means but I wouldn't mind going to the 1000 mark again. I am moving to San Antonio and plan on hunting in west Texas. I used to have a 300 RUM, but I don't want that insane recoil again so I am looking at a 300 win mag or possibly a 7mag.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I have two of the Burris FullField E1. One is on my Ruger 30-06 and the other is on a 300Win Mag. No problem with either one of the scopes.


----------

